
Show HN: Espeakui – a text-to-speech interface with mplayer-like bindings - asrp
https://github.com/asrp/espeakui
======
asrp
This project is related to a "life hack" of sorts where you get to process
more information by listening to it read aloud. In this case its by a computer
using the espeak speech synthesizer. One way is to skim text by setting the
speech rate rather high and pause/slowdown if anything catches your attention.

However, sending large amounts of text to espeak is too fragile. If you miss a
bit you have to restart the entire thing. If some parts are uninteresting its
not possible to skip through it. But large amounts of text is where espeak is
really useful. An audio/video player's interface on the other hand _is_ very
good for playback. So I made this, a TTS with (some of) mplayer's playback
interface.

So I made this. It has evolved quite a bit with my personal use and I now use
this much more than anything else I've made. This also means there are some
leftovers when I thought the interface would go in a different direction.
There's surprisingly little information about designing audio interfaces that
I could find (so that I'd have a better chance of getting it right on the
first few tries).

